# Off Brand: Olympus Announces the OM-D E-M10 Mark III



## Canon Rumors Guy (Aug 31, 2017)

```
<p><em>Compact Interchangeable Lens Camera with New Touch Screen Interface Effortlessly Captures and Shares Blur-Free, High-Quality Images in Any Scene</em></p>
<p><strong>CENTER VALLEY, Pa., August 31, 2017 —</strong> Olympus’ new OM-D E-M10 Mark III is a compact, lightweight, easy-to-use interchangeable lens camera that offers the performance and image quality of the OM-D® lineup to the snapshooter looking to expand their photography. The OM-D E-M10 Mark III includes best-in-class image stabilization compensation performance and the same TruePic VIII Image Processor used in Olympus’ acclaimed flagship OM-D E-M1 Mark II camera. This combination delivers high-quality images even in situations when camera shake typically causes blur, such as night scenes or handheld telephoto shooting. | <a href="http://tidd.ly/baea5e3f">Park Cameras (UK)</a></p>
<p><strong>Olympus OM-D E-M10 Mark III: <a href="https://bhpho.to/2vHSP4l">B&H Photo</a> | <a href="http://amzn.to/2x8U0NJ">Amazon</a>| <a href="http://tidd.ly/baea5e3f">Park Cameras (UK)</a></strong></p>
<p>Consumers looking to step up from their smartphone camera to an interchangeable lens system will instantly benefit from the OM-D E-M10 Mark III’s 5-Axis Image Stabilization. With an image stabilization system built into the camera body, it can provide blur-free images no matter which lens is attached, and can also record crisp, shake-free handheld 4K videos in cinemalike quality.</p>
<p><!--more--></p>
<p>The camera is compact and lightweight to easily be taken anywhere to capture and share standout, like-worthy images on social media. Designed for ease of use, both in form and functionality, the grip rests nicely in the hand, and buttons and dials are thoughtfully positioned for effortless operation. The body is equipped with a variety of features for different shooting styles and situations, including a high-resolution electronic viewfinder, a tilting rear LCD monitor with touch controls similar to a smartphone and a built-in flash.</p>
<p>First-time interchangeable lens camera users benefit from four shooting assist modes to capture brilliant images right out of the box. The intelligent AUTO Mode detects the shooting scene, subject, camera movement and light transmitted through the lens, then automatically chooses the optimal settings. The other assist modes include Scene Mode (SCN), Advanced Photo Mode (AP), and Art Filter Mode (ART), each of which appear on the mode dial alongside AUTO Mode for easy access.</p>
<p>The Touch AF shutter, which now takes advantage of 121 autofocus points, allows users to choose the precise area of focus and trip the shutter simply by touching the LCD screen. Continuous AF (C-AF) Mode maintains focus on moving subjects when the shutter is pressed halfway.</p>
<p>The OM-D E-M10 Mark III is equipped with built-in Wi-Fi®, which can be used in conjunction with the Olympus Image Share (OI.Share®) app to easily connect to a smart device and wirelessly transfer images for quick editing and uploading to social media.</p>

<p><strong>Pricing and Availability </strong>

The Olympus OM-D E-M10 Mark III will be available in a black and silver body or black body beginning in late September with an estimated street price of $649.99 USD/$799.99 CAD (body only) and $799.99 USD/$999.99 CAD (M.Zuiko 14–42mm EZ Lens kit). For a complete list of specifications, visit the Olympus website: <a href="http://getolympus.com/digitalcameras/omd/e-m10-mark-iii.html" target="_blank" rel="noopener">http://getolympus.com/digitalcameras/omd/e-m10-mark-iii.html</a>.</p>
<p><strong>Olympus OM-D E-M10 Mark III: <a href="https://bhpho.to/2vHSP4l">B&H Photo</a> | <a href="http://amzn.to/2x8U0NJ">Amazon</a>| <a href="http://tidd.ly/baea5e3f">Park Cameras (UK)</a></strong></p>

		<style type='text/css'>
			#gallery-1 {
				margin: auto;
			}
			#gallery-1 .gallery-item {
				float: left;
				margin-top: 10px;
				text-align: center;
				width: 25%;
			}
			#gallery-1 img {
				border: 2px solid #cfcfcf;
			}
			#gallery-1 .gallery-caption {
				margin-left: 0;
			}
			/* see gallery_shortcode() in wp-includes/media.php */
		</style>
		<div id='gallery-1' class='gallery galleryid-31049 gallery-columns-4 gallery-size-thumbnail'><dl class='gallery-item'>
			<dt class='gallery-icon landscape'>
				<a href='http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/08/2938461437.jpg'><img width="168" height="168" src="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/08/2938461437-168x168.jpg" class="attachment-thumbnail size-thumbnail" alt="" srcset="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/08/2938461437-168x168.jpg 168w, http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/08/2938461437-144x144.jpg 144w" sizes="(max-width: 168px) 100vw, 168px" /></a>
			</dt></dl><dl class='gallery-item'>
			<dt class='gallery-icon landscape'>
				<a href='http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/08/1766950641.jpg'><img width="168" height="168" src="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/08/1766950641-168x168.jpg" class="attachment-thumbnail size-thumbnail" alt="" srcset="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/08/1766950641-168x168.jpg 168w, http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/08/1766950641-144x144.jpg 144w" sizes="(max-width: 168px) 100vw, 168px" /></a>
			</dt></dl><dl class='gallery-item'>
			<dt class='gallery-icon landscape'>
				<a href='http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/08/1293792360.jpg'><img width="168" height="168" src="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/08/1293792360-168x168.jpg" class="attachment-thumbnail size-thumbnail" alt="" srcset="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/08/1293792360-168x168.jpg 168w, http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/08/1293792360-144x144.jpg 144w" sizes="(max-width: 168px) 100vw, 168px" /></a>
			</dt></dl><dl class='gallery-item'>
			<dt class='gallery-icon landscape'>
				<a href='http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/08/5369536111.jpg'><img width="168" height="168" src="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/08/5369536111-168x168.jpg" class="attachment-thumbnail size-thumbnail" alt="" srcset="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/08/5369536111-168x168.jpg 168w, http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/08/5369536111-144x144.jpg 144w" sizes="(max-width: 168px) 100vw, 168px" /></a>
			</dt></dl><br style="clear: both" />
		</div>

<span id="pty_trigger"></span>
<div style="font-size:0px;height:0px;line-height:0px;margin:0;padding:0;clear:both"></div>
```


----------

